
Ask HN: Startup School – Any Other San Mateo Founders? - titojankowski
Let&#x27;s start a study group. We can meet up at Philz on B St.
======
irishacker
i am in PA. could join if there is critical mass.

~~~
titojankowski
sweet, what are you working on? We're capturing carbon from the atmosphere.

